# health insurance



## beckynyc (Apr 18, 2002)

I have a small catering operation--meaning it's just me. I hire people depending on the job size, but none of them are full time so i don't qualify as a group. I currently have health insurance through the national restaurant association, but i just found out that my hmo is dropping them as a customer. I'm wondering what other "sole proprietors" do about this very big problem.

thanks.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

We are a partnership -- just 2 people. Our insurance agent (here in NYC) has us in a plan (Oxford) that takes not just small, but minuscule businesses.  They have other providers, too. PM me if you want contact names and numbers.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

beckynyc
Group ins. is not always the best route to take. Find an agent that handles group and individual. I have a group plan now but I also pay for an individual policy for two employees for it is cheaper then putting them on the plan.
It only takes two for group.
The difference between group and individual is you can't be turned down as a group but you can as an individual policy.
The group plans can charge up to 160% for risk persons, and up it 160% every year. I know, we're there


----------

